
Programmers Hate Open Floor Plans - beardless_sysad
http://qz.com/806583/programmers-hate-open-floor-plans/
======
coreyp_1
I'm upvoting this for the title and closing paragraph: “Facebook is paying
40-50% more than other places,” Spolsky said at the GeekWire conference.
“Which is usually a sign developers don’t want to work there.”

I abhor open floor plans. As a grad student, I have to share a room with
several people (all of whom I respect), but we all unintentionally distract
one another in some form every day, and it slows us all down!

------
arsenelupin3
We programmers all know the cost of context switching: any question asked, any
joke, any comment, any interruption made during a programming session is
killing productivity.

I am as fast alone at my side project as at my (open space) office, despite
the fact that I only spend 4 times less time.

------
jdc0589
everyone hates open floor plans, aside from that guy that wants their team to
move to an open floor plan. the end.

I was on a sales rep recently who had to sit at her desk in an open floor
plan, I couldn't hear a damn thing.

------
loco5niner
Upvote just for the title

------
joezydeco
Can we thin these discussions out to at least once a week?

~~~
Analemma_
If doing a bunch at once causes even a couple PHBs to reconsider their love of
open office plans, it's worth it.

